# Looking for EMT-B COURSE in Florida



## kamai.nicole (Dec 7, 2010)

I live in Hillsborough County and to be more direct the Tampa Bay area. Today while at school I found out that my EMT-B courses will not be paid for through fin aid and I refuse to pay $344 per credit hour for school. I am looking for a hospital or private ambulance company that offers EMT-B training and certification in either Hillsborough or Pinellas County. I am rather new to the state of Florida and would like in advice as to what company or direction I should turn in. Thanks!


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 7, 2010)

kamai.nicole said:


> I live in Hillsborough County and to be more direct the Tampa Bay area. Today while at school I found out that my EMT-B courses will not be paid for through fin aid and I refuse to pay $344 per credit hour for school. I am looking for a hospital or private ambulance company that offers EMT-B training and certification in either Hillsborough or Pinellas County. I am rather new to the state of Florida and would like in advice as to what company or direction I should turn in. Thanks!



With the large amounts of EMTs and Paramedics waiting for employment, I don't think you're going to find many, if any at all, that will pay for your training.

You're going to be better off putting up the money for the class yourself and getting it done and over with than spending the time researching, interviewing and hoping that you'll get a job without having a certification.


----------



## kamai.nicole (Dec 7, 2010)

I do not want to want someone to pay me for training. I am looking for a hospital or private ambulance company that I can take (pay for myself) the course for my certification. Instead of going through a community college how offers the EMT course but I have to pay $344 a credit hour. I have heard there are places "one" can go to take their course and get licensed for about 1,000. Where can I find those places?


----------



## dryfishfood4ewe (Dec 12, 2010)

Check into manatee or Sarasota counties. Both have tech schools and offer EMT and medic. We have guys in my medic class who drive from the St. Pete and Tampa areas.


----------



## kamai.nicole (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you! I will check ito out


----------



## legion1202 (Dec 20, 2010)

Your actually better off going to a public college and paying for the courses there. Sounds like you are a out of state resitdent. My EMT school cost me about 3,000 and it was a private school.. I`m going to medic school now at a local college and the kids that went to emt school here only spent about 1000. Take the 6 mos and take some anatomy classes and become a resident of the state of FL. You wont be paying that much for emt school then. There is very few places in FL that will pay for your or let you work while you go to school. Maybe there might be a ambulance company out there that does wheel chair service that will help you pay for a EMT Cert. But like someone already said the job market sucks so even to find a job with a emt cert is hard. And any employer would take a certified emt over then someone whith no schooling and there are plenty of jobless emt's.


I do wish you good luck though..

Greg


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 20, 2010)

dryfishfood4ewe said:


> Check into manatee or Sarasota counties. Both have tech schools and offer EMT and medic. We have guys in my medic class who drive from the St. Pete and Tampa areas.





kamai.nicole said:


> Thank you! I will check ito out



If you're looking for one in Manatee, check out Manatee Technical Institute - East Campus.   Pretty good school from what I've heard.  It's about a mile up the road from me - safe campus/area.


----------



## dryfishfood4ewe (Dec 21, 2010)

Chimpie- thats where I took my emt and am now finishing up my medic program. It's not too bad of a program. New director for the program there who's fully supportive of the students and pushes us to better ourselves. I know that sounds really cheesy but it's true. Our last day is the 29th!


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 21, 2010)

dryfishfood4ewe said:


> Chimpie- thats where I took my emt and am now finishing up my medic program. It's not too bad of a program. New director for the program there who's fully supportive of the students and pushes us to better ourselves. I know that sounds really cheesy but it's true. Our last day is the 29th!



That awesome.  Glad to hear that they have a good program.

Be sure to tell your classmates about us, and that the coolest Community Leader lives just down the street!


----------

